Ask HN: Is there a HN for mathematics? - malux85
======
johnsonjo
You could always try a subreddit like r/math [0]. I’ve found the mathematics
stackexhange site helpful for questions or just browsing [1] it even has a
chat [2] which is nice if you have a question that’s quick or not really that
useful to anyone else. On reddit and stack exchange you can also do some form
of sorting by all time popularity which can be interesting sometimes.

[0]: [https://www.reddit.com/r/math](https://www.reddit.com/r/math)

[1]: [https://math.stackexchange.com](https://math.stackexchange.com)

[2]:
[https://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/36/mathematics](https://chat.stackexchange.com/rooms/36/mathematics)

------
Mihalis
Mathoverflow! [https://mathoverflow.net/](https://mathoverflow.net/)

